# Tsunami TSSPG4-MANL Fused Power w/ Non-Fused Ground Distro. Block



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just picked up this distribution block from SonicElectronix. Nice build quality, heavy, would definitely like to use it......but the stated 4 or 8 gauge outputs are FALSE. An 8awg barely fits and you can't even think about getting the 4awg in. A little ticked off, but hopefully Sonic will change it on their website and either refund me or ship me a replacement asap. 

Just a heads up!! 


Tsunami TSPG4-MANL Power & Ground Distribution Block

DOES NOT accept 4awg outputs


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah...I ran into that issue. It does have 4x 8 gauge outputs though and that's what they mean. It's misprinted in the Tsunami details, but not on the packaging.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, pretty annoying. I saw the packing and it said "8awg outs". Moment of frustration right there! Sonic's customer service has been great for me in the past...lets see how it pans out.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

They fixed it now. 

Now they want ME to pay shipping back to them. Lol. Wtf Sonic!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Are they taking it back, or replacing it with something else??


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was on hold for like 20 minutes, got someone on and he sent me an RMA then lost connection. My luck. But I'll call them tomorrow and have them send me something else. I'm either going with the Scosche Delta D block (power & ground like this one, but looks like 4awg at least) or I'll just exchange for a small fused distro (1in/2out) bc I already have a 1in/2out ground block (4awg) that I'm using. 

Been told I should separate power/ground bc that's a little scary. Kinda is lol..but it's so convenient!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you only need 2 out try tspg2-manl. Works for me.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually you no need too much current to your amps, so 8AWG power cable should be able to feed your needs, unless you are a SPL bass head.... 
I may consider Knu's OFC 8AWG power cable that can transfer 50A....


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

ousooner2 said:


> Just picked up this distribution block from SonicElectronix. Nice build quality, heavy, would definitely like to use it......but the stated 4 or 8 gauge outputs are FALSE. An 8awg barely fits and you can't even think about getting the 4awg in. A little ticked off, but hopefully Sonic will change it on their website and either refund me or ship me a replacement asap.
> 
> Just a heads up!!
> 
> ...


Is the input 1/0 though as stated? Was looking at this and want to order, but want to make sure it will fit first.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just looked at the one I've got in stock, and yeah, dual 1/0 or 4 in on power side, one 1/0 or 4 in on the ground side, and then four each 8 awg outputs


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Just got this one Tsunami TPFDB-4PG ANL Fused Power Fused Distribution Block
I got it on eBay for 41.95 Link and it is really nice. I checked the connections and 1/0 and 4 gauge all work fine. Did not check the 8awg, but I am sure they fit.

Just another option. I like the built in Voltage Readout


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, appreciate it.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Picked up the Scosche Delta D-block. Accepts a true 4awg output and 0/1 input at the largest. Good block, nice build.


----------

